
Bead Sort: An O(1) Sorting Algorithm. [PDF] - nickb
http://www.cs.auckland.ac.nz/~jaru003/research/publications/journals/beadsort.pdf
======
bayareaguy
This is cute but it's only "O(1)" if you have hardware that supports the
parallel "drop" operation and you represent your data in base-1.

